# Noob Humidor Question Whitetail Glasstop 50 or Churchill 125 Count



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello All,
I'm a noob (smoking 2 or 3 cigars a month for the last couple of years). I decided I want to buy a humidor because I'm starting to buy cigars more often (I travel a lot and would like the option of buying cigars and having a place to store them when I get home). I currently have a rubber seal tupperware box but would like something nice looking at home. I also like the thought of caring for the humidor. I liken it to something like gardening (it's the kind of guy I am). My question is if you were a noob again, would you buy a smaller humi (50 count) that came with 25 cigars (that you may or may not like) from CI, or spend $89 on a nicer humidor (125 count) and buy your own cigars... this one at Thompson. 
Also I live in AZ. I keep my house in the summer time around 78 degrees on average. Will I be able to maintain a humidor? (I hear you need 72 deg max and 70 RH) but I'm sure people in AZ have humis without having to do the Wineador thing right? Keeping your house at 72 degrees is not really sustainable financially (and the wife would have something to say about that). We don't have basements here in AZ. 
Anyway, I just tried the 1964 Padron Anniversary last week and absolutely loved it (my first go-to cigar). Would like to buy a 5 pack and keep them at home. What's the chance I ruin these $14 a stick cigars in my humidor because I "overlook" something... you know, being a noob and all


----------



## atison (Oct 26, 2015)

I personally bought a Yukon 50 sampler combo when I started and think it was perfect. Got a good variety of sticks to try and in the beginning it gave me ample room to stock up on a variety of sticks as I plowed through everything I could trying to figure out what I liked. As I started to figure out my tastes and began ordering 5/10 packs at a time I grew out of it. What I did then was step up to a tupperdore. I picked up a ziplock tupperware storage bin that could easily hold 150+ sticks and a couple boveda's. My system now is that the tupperdore is my primary storage and sits under my desk on a shelf while my little yukon humidor serves as my on deck circle where I keep one of everything (once they are acclimated).


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

My advice would be to stick with the tupperdor until you're ready to invest in a wineador. Living in such a dry, hot clime pretty well demands controlled humidity AND temperature. 78°F is too high for proper cigar maintenance... and an airtight seal would be a tremendous help (not something wood humidors are good at).

A bunch of us caught a special earlier in the year on Whynter CHC-251S wineadors... 400+ capacity, with Spanish cedar shelves and drawers. Keep your eyes open for a good deal and grab one (or similar). You will not regret it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you can't keep the temp below 70 in your tupperdor, then I'd go w jack on the wineador. If you can maintain temp, always go with the bigger humidor. And you get to pick the smokes you want. One good spending spree and you'll have it filled. Remember a 125 count usually means 125 4 1/2 inch Coronas.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> If you can't keep the temp below 70 in your tupperdor, then I'd go w jack on the wineador. If you can maintain temp, always go with the bigger humidor. And you get to pick the smokes you want. One good spending spree and you'll have it filled. Remember a 125 count usually means 125 4 1/2 inch Coronas.


Wait a minute how many people have wineadors and how many people (at least in the warmer climates) can actually maintain their house temp at 70 or below? maybe up north now in winter. What you are implying up there is if you can't maintain your house at 70 or below you must have some sort of wineador or your sticks will dissolve or disintegrate and that's just hogwash. Many of us here maintain regular humidors and tupperdors with homes around 74-78 degrees with absolutely no ill effects.


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Wait a minute how many people have wineadors and how many people (at least in the warmer climates) can actually maintain their house temp at 70 or below? maybe up north now in winter. What you are implying up there is if you can't maintain your house at 70 or below you must have some sort of wineador or your sticks will dissolve or disintegrate and that's just hogwash. Many of us here maintain regular humidors and tupperdors with homes around 74-78 degrees with absolutely no ill effects.


I beg to differ...I live in south Florida where the inside temp is between 74-78 most of the time and my cigars just keep going up in smoke.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've left my travel humidor in my truck for a few days in 90° heat. I know there's no ill affects, but I don't put them back in my humidor for fear of beetles. That was my main concern for him. Would be a shame to lose an entire stash to the little bastards.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know if you checked famous. There having a sale on alot of their humidors.


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

coachdread said:


> I beg to differ...I live in south Florida where the inside temp is between 74-78 most of the time and my cigars just keep going up in smoke.


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic here... Are you saying you smoke them with no problem or that they keep getting ruined (assuming because of the higher temps). 
Still, do all you guys that have wood humidors keep the ambient temps at your house (at least where the humidor resides) at 70 deg F in the summer? That seems really cold.


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, after the responses and a little bit of research, the plan is to pick up the CI special of 25 cigars and the Whitetail Glasstop 50 humi for $125. This will allow me to season it and tend to it during the winter here in AZ (where 70 deg won't be much of a problem in my office). When the summer comes, I'll upgrade to the electric cooler (I didn't realize they were in the $300 range which would be in my budget). I suppose with an electric cooler, maintaining the H&T shouldn't be a problem. I'll then try to tend to the wood humi and see how it works out (like I said, having to tend to it is part of the appeal to me).


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Metallifan33 said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic here... Are you saying you smoke them with no problem or that they keep getting ruined (assuming because of the higher temps).
> Still, do all you guys that have wood humidors keep the ambient temps at your house (at least where the humidor resides) at 70 deg F in the summer? That seems really cold.


Yeah I was wondering about that myself (the sarcasm). My house is normally around 76 degrees during the day and 73 at night and my humidor is at 65rh. I don't notice any problems with my cigars burning fast or any problems with beetles and I check them pretty frequently for temp, rh and any sign of beetles. So far so good after 6 months of entering this obsession.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Metallifan33 said:


> Well, after the responses and a little bit of research, the plan is to pick up the CI special of 25 cigars and the Whitetail Glasstop 50 humi for $125.


A man after my own heart. .when in doubt buy em both.


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that myself (the sarcasm). My house is normally around 76 degrees during the day and 73 at night and my humidor is at 65rh. I don't notice any problems with my cigars burning fast or any problems with beetles and I check them pretty frequently for temp, rh and any sign of beetles. So far so good after 6 months of entering this obsession.


This is why we need a sarcasm font!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

after you sit over 70 degrees, you do have a chance for beetles, so there's that

also, the glass top humis are notorious for leaking RH, so watch that, especially if you're going away on business a lot


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

Metallifan33 said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic here... Are you saying you smoke them with no problem or that they keep getting ruined (assuming because of the higher temps).
> Still, do all you guys that have wood humidors keep the ambient temps at your house (at least where the humidor resides) at 70 deg F in the summer? That seems really cold.


More tongue in cheek humor than sarcasm. &#55357;&#56842;
My cigars are seldom below 75 and they always smoke fine. I'm pretty sure the ISOM is above 70 too...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

coachdread said:


> More tongue in cheek humor than sarcasm. ��
> My cigars are seldom below 75 and they always smoke fine. I'm pretty sure the ISOM is above 70 too...


ISOM is above 70- where do you think the beetles come from? haha


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> ISOM is above 70- where do you think the beetles come from? haha


Topeka? :vs_peek:

In all seriousness, this is why I freeze everything on arrival. It's warm here almost all the time. The original discussion was more about the need for cooler temps to prevent degradation than to prevent beetles (unless I misread it, which is very possible). I was trying to make the point, with humor, that I have not had that issue. :smile:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Not to start anything but CI's Whitetail Humidor is and has been a product with negative activity over the long term...do some serious research on any humidor as to who makes it....where it's made and check reviews from independent sources and not the Vendors review. There are just too many inferior humis made in China and 3rd world countries where they are barely worth the postage it takes to send out to consumers. When you consider it holds 50 cigars.....that's not a significant number of cigars and there are some great Vendors that will sell humidors that are made in the states that hold up to 250 cigars for another $50 and are guaranteed for more than 30 days...JMHO.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

One comment -- I have read over the years that glasstops are notorious for not keeping a seal. I'd go with the 125 with no glass top.


----------



## narc83 (Dec 16, 2015)

Metallifan33 said:


> Hello All,
> I'm a noob (smoking 2 or 3 cigars a month for the last couple of years). I decided I want to buy a humidor because I'm starting to buy cigars more often (I travel a lot and would like the option of buying cigars and having a place to store them when I get home). I currently have a rubber seal tupperware box but would like something nice looking at home. I also like the thought of caring for the humidor. I liken it to something like gardening (it's the kind of guy I am). My question is if you were a noob again, would you buy a smaller humi (50 count) that came with 25 cigars (that you may or may not like) from CI, or spend $89 on a nicer humidor (125 count) and buy your own cigars... this one at Thompson.
> Also I live in AZ. I keep my house in the summer time around 78 degrees on average. Will I be able to maintain a humidor? (I hear you need 72 deg max and 70 RH) but I'm sure people in AZ have humis without having to do the Wineador thing right? Keeping your house at 72 degrees is not really sustainable financially (and the wife would have something to say about that). We don't have basements here in AZ.
> Anyway, I just tried the 1964 Padron Anniversary last week and absolutely loved it (my first go-to cigar). Would like to buy a 5 pack and keep them at home. What's the chance I ruin these $14 a stick cigars in my humidor because I "overlook" something... you know, being a noob and all


I use 2 50 ct glass tops and 2 smaller 20 ct and live in Avondale. I have window AC that keep my house at around 76 during the hottest months and but i do keep one room colder at around 70 degrees during summer (my bedroom). Since early November my rooms have been in the mid 70's so its not a big deal for cigars to be stored at 70-76 degrees.

During November my indoor temps have been around 76 degrees and it was no big deal. My house is cement block with fiber glass insulation so the temps are pretty constant until December where it becomes a roller coaster dropping to the high 50s and increasing to the low 60s.

Polymers are now my preferred choice since they save space, last longer, and don't create dust like cat litter. I started out with a 4 oz jar of xikar polymer and 4 oz of cat litter (the amount that is given for humidification is as accurate as the cigar count of humidors) and it worked fine until the temps started to drop into the 30's while still hitting the mid 70's at daytime.

I went with 8 oz of pure polymer crystals and my humi's only drop and increase 1-2Rh throught the day. With the cat litter the fluctuation was pretty dramatic because i was only using 4 oz in conjunction with 4 oz of polymer gel. The Rh was dropping down to 66 rh in the morning and rising to 74 rh at night time. I went pure cat litter but i needed a whole 1 lb for it not to fluctuate (too much real estate to lose; cat litter was rock solid at 69 rh). Polymer was more effective because i only needed 8 oz (half the litter amount) its super stable from just 68-70 in one glass top humi, 70-71 in the other glass top, The smaller 20 cts don't fluctuate at all and stay at 69 rh and 71 rh (i use two pucks in each with polymer). The added bonus of the crystal polymer is that you don't have to spritz at all since the water beads hold so much water. I use water beads from amazon because it was cheaper than paying 35 bucks for enough of the xikar jars.

I used 2 teaspoon of water beads added 2 cups distilled water and 1 oz PG solution (i also sprayed them one last time with PG solution before placing them back in the humidor) and I had plenty of polymer to upgrade 4 pucks that came with the humidors and fill up 4-4 oz square plastic containers from walmart that i got for less than 3 dollars for a 6 pack. There is still some left over in a plastic sandwich container. The 1 lb of water beads are a life time supply.

You only need 8 oz of polymer otherwise your humidity will usually stabilize at around 70 rh at night and go up to 73 rh at daytime. 70-73 rh is not a big deal, cigars smoke well and you won't crack cigars when you cut them or peel off the label.

I used to keep my cigars at 64-65 rh previously but it worked badly for me since its clear most of those people lobbying for lower Rh live in more humid locations. When i ordered cigars online it took 3-4 weeks for them to recover and they would crack by the time i got to the final third. I also had unraveling problems and labels ripping up my wrappers. At 70% i have zero problems when cutting, removing the wrappers, or any cracking on the final third. Cigars are strange creatures and i've found that corona's and blondies are fantastic at 70-72% humidity while you won't notice much difference with larger sizes. At lower Rh's sandwich type cigars and loose packs the flavor is poor and they burn quick. With larger gauges and lengths low 60 Rh don't seem to have any real negative outcomes other than a tendency for the them to crack at the final third. They also burn hotter and you can't smoke them down to tiny nubs.

I like the final third of cigars where even mildish cigars tend to grow some balls and lower Rh is bad for those that like to smoke them down to the size where they can only be held with some difficulty. At low Rh the cigars burn hotter and i was tossing cigars when they still had some life in them. Can you imagine tossing a cigar with 3/4 inches left to smoke:vs_shocked:


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Not to start anything but CI's Whitetail Humidor is and has been a product with negative activity over the long term...do some serious research on any humidor as to who makes it....where it's made and check reviews from independent sources and not the Vendors review. There are just too many inferior humis made in China and 3rd world countries where they are barely worth the postage it takes to send out to consumers. When you consider it holds 50 cigars.....that's not a significant number of cigars and there are some great Vendors that will sell humidors that are made in the states that hold up to 250 cigars for another $50 and are guaranteed for more than 30 days...JMHO.


You were right. I received the humidor in the mail and sent it back the same day. One of the wood pieces on the side was loose. It didn't pass the "dollar bill test" either and just looked and felt cheap (which was hard to tell from the online pictures). Anyway, I've been keeping my cigars in tupperware with a digital hygrometer and it runs between 69 and 72 degrees (and this is the coldest my house gets). These temps are only going to get higher in the summer (when I'm going to have even more cigars), so I decided to try the NewAir CC-100 thermoelectric cigar cooler. It came yesterday and I'm working on getting the plastic smell out (warm sponge and then baking soda overnight didn't help, so I'm going to leave it outside today). I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

narc83 said:


> I use 2 50 ct glass tops and 2 smaller 20 ct and live in Avondale. I have window AC that keep my house at around 76 during the hottest months and but i do keep one room colder at around 70 degrees during summer (my bedroom). Since early November my rooms have been in the mid 70's so its not a big deal for cigars to be stored at 70-76 degrees.
> 
> During November my indoor temps have been around 76 degrees and it was no big deal. My house is cement block with fiber glass insulation so the temps are pretty constant until December where it becomes a roller coaster dropping to the high 50s and increasing to the low 60s.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Nice to see a fellow Zonie! I've been reading about RH a bit the last couple of weeks. I have some education in meteorology due to my job and don't claim to know much, but I do know that for two samples of air that share the same characteristics, the warmer the sample is, the more humidity it can hold (but not in a linear fashion; the warmer air can hold exponentially more humidity). So what I suspect is we here need to carry more RH than the people in cooler climates just to keep the consistency the same (even though it's "relative" humidity) ... maybe it has to do with how dry the air is when we smoke them... I do notice that the RH drops off pretty rapidly when I open the box. 
Either way, I do prefer around 70% as it just feels nicer in my hand and I also have noticed that it's easier to take the bands off without too much trouble (but then again, I can't be sure). 
I wonder if there's anyone around who's lived in a cool, humid climate and also a warm, arid climate that can comment on the differences.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Metallifan33 said:


> You were right. I received the humidor in the mail and sent it back the same day. One of the wood pieces on the side was loose. It didn't pass the "dollar bill test" either and just looked and felt cheap (which was hard to tell from the online pictures). Anyway, I've been keeping my cigars in tupperware with a digital hygrometer and it runs between 69 and 72 degrees (and this is the coldest my house gets). These temps are only going to get higher in the summer (when I'm going to have even more cigars), so I decided to try the NewAir CC-100 thermoelectric cigar cooler. It came yesterday and I'm working on getting the plastic smell out (warm sponge and then baking soda overnight didn't help, so I'm going to leave it outside today). I'll let you know how it works out.


Keep us posted as threads like this are something that teaches others as to what is out there as far as substandard product. As you said about the photos...it's like looking at a travel site where they show pics of the room and the hotel where they use a "fish eye" lens to distort how big the room is....it's not anywhere as large as they pretend it to be and the grounds of the hotel always look pristine until you get there and it looks like a cowfield. Independant reviews are usually a helpful tool when looking for products and certainly there is enough verifiable evidence here on Puff....just read what others have to say about things.

As far as differing RH/Temps around the country to store cigars in tupperadors. Common sense prevails when engaging this type of product....storage in tupperware does not guarantee proper RH alone...if you store your tupperadors in your home where it might be 80 plus degrees then you're going to experience a 'bounce'....try to find a location in your house that is constant .....between 70 and 78 degrees....if you have a basement...that's a plus esp. in the summers where it can get obtrusive like here in Atlanta.

The "bounce effect" when storing cigars in any type of humidor is going to be detrimental because of the sudden surge/release of temps and RH as it can cause quality issues....swelling, splits, etc. A variance of +/- 4 degrees or % isn't going to cause a lot of issues...it's the overall effect of it bouncing up and down over a prolonged period.

Wineadors...vinos get a lot of good press....and deservedly so as they are pretty much the 'gold standard' as far as minimum maintenance and being able to keep your stock where you want it...set it and forget it. The set up part is the outlay of your money...these aren't cheap but they can be had for less than $200 for a 28 bottle Vino and that holds quite a few cigars if you organize it the right way. Cooleradors are another great way to go....I have had 2 48 qt. coolers and they are about as good as it gets for storage...for keeping RH/Temps in the safe zone.


----------



## narc83 (Dec 16, 2015)

Metallifan33 said:


> Thanks. Nice to see a fellow Zonie! I've been reading about RH a bit the last couple of weeks. I have some education in meteorology due to my job and don't claim to know much, but I do know that for two samples of air that share the same characteristics, the warmer the sample is, the more humidity it can hold (but not in a linear fashion; the warmer air can hold exponentially more humidity). So what I suspect is we here need to carry more RH than the people in cooler climates just to keep the consistency the same (even though it's "relative" humidity) ... maybe it has to do with how dry the air is when we smoke them... I do notice that the RH drops off pretty rapidly when I open the box.
> Either way, I do prefer around 70% as it just feels nicer in my hand and I also have noticed that it's easier to take the bands off without too much trouble (but then again, I can't be sure).
> I wonder if there's anyone around who's lived in a cool, humid climate and also a warm, arid climate that can comment on the differences.


I bought a the Havana footlocker (500 cigars) for $140 dollars (cheap humidors has 15% discount code, Merry15, with free shipping)and I'm back to cat litter because its really a beast. PG solution is just too expensive for the amount of beads to make it work so its straight KL with distilled water now. Being forced to go back to cat litter really worked out because i found that KL can be abused without them losing any effectiveness.

I've been experimenting with my smaller humidors since my foot locker easily fits all my cigars (its kinda sad, seeing all that empty space:crying. Awesome thing about cat litter in arizona is that you don't have to spritz you just soak those sucker and drain out the excess and plop them into the humidor and 72% humidity is right around the corner. Fully soaked KL in my humidors doesn't over humidify but actually stabilize at 72 rh with only minor fluctuation from the morning to night time. in my 50 ct humidor I used about 8 oz (volume not weight) of cat litter and completely soaked them with distilled water (drained the excess) and nothing bad happened to the silica. I didn't want to spritz so much and since i have plenty of cat litter i took a shot and just poured distilled water into the container filled 3/4 of the way with KL, poured out the excess and put it into my glass humidor (with 18 cheap Victor sinclair Toros) and it works great. In my footlocker i'm being more conservative and i'm using the xikar jars (12 oz total) that i have with about 38 oz total of KL (volume not weight). I've only fully soaked half the containers that i'm using to hold the KL (they turn clear with a deep blue color) while leaving the other half only slightly moistened (looks almost the same as the rest of the KL in the bag but slightly more translucent).

I was dumb and treated the KL like it was the more expensive Rh preset beads instead of the bulk cheapo stuff that it really is. If you use plastic containers or the foam pucks (upgraded to KL) you don't have to worry about dust if you place them on the bottom/side of the humidor or on top of your cigars. The spritzing is only necessary for preset silica beads or if you use a media bag where you don't want to cause the silica to crack when you soak them. Yes you hear a cracking noise when you soak the KL but from my experience it doesn't harm the KL's ability to regulate humidity. Since i'm using plastic containers dust is not a concern.

For the noob asking if he should go with the 50 or 125 ct the answer is, that if you are serious about cigars, the bigger the better. I decided against the 100 ct glass top because it just wasn't enough space and it was silly to think about getting 2 when i'm starting to run into a shortage of cabinet top space. The foot locker i just place on the floor by my desk and people just think its a nice looking trunk.


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

In case anyone's interested, here's an update on my first humi. 
So, I've had the NewAir CC-100 for a week now (roughly $250 purchased online). It took 3 days to get most of the plastic smell out. It was still faintly there at the end of the three days (I set it out in the back yard during the day and ran it with baking soda at nights). Eventually, I just decided to fight it by picking up some cedar boxes from the local B&M, seasoning all the wood and sticking it in there for a couple of days... After that the plastic smell seems gone (but I'm not sure if it's just overpowered by the cedar). Anyway, after 6 days, the empty humi, with the seasoned cedar and boveda packs was stabilized at 78% so I added cigars. Now it's stable at 65-66 deg F and 73% RH (I have some 68% beads on the way). 
So far I like it. It's nice to be able to control the temp and not worry about it getting too hot in the summer time. The RH, I don't really have any control over besides the choice of humidity (as I said, I have some HF beads coming). I did read that the humi is designed to work in temps lower than 80 deg so I wonder if people who were having trouble with the temps had an ambient temp of over that. 
Anyway, I like it (however I wish I had a glass top to be able to look at the cigars... this one has a glass door, but due to the angle the cigars lie, you can only see the foot of the cigars). Really, it seems to be designed for boxes of cigars on the bottom two racks and has a pull out drawer towards the top, however, no boxes for me yet 
Hopefully this works to store my cigars in the hot hot summers we have here in Phoenix.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Everybody has their own experiences, here are my experiences that have not been previously mentioned in this thread;

1. Humidor advertised count rarely reflects reality. If you buy a humidor advertised to hold 50 stick, plan to hold no more than 25 when compeltely full.

2. My wood humi held moisture fine until the recent fall in temp/RH that comes with the change in seasons. I kept adding moisture to my beads and they kept drying out. couldn't get the darned thing above 66%. Finally cracked the code when I a.) removed half the sticks to my coolerdore, b.) removed the 2 dividers on the bottom shelf to allow air to circulate more freely and c.) added a shot glass filled with DW in addition to 2 gel tubes and the hartfelt beads unit.

3. As others have said, glass tops look cool but likely increase humidity leakage.

Everybody mentions humis that are poorly performing, perhaps its time to post humidors that have performed well. I got this one and have been very happy: Quality Importers Trading Company - Deauville - 100 Cigar Tobacco Leaf Inlay Humidor (8/35) the link is from their web page, but I bought from Amazon.


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

Here are some shots of my humidor which I have had almost 10 years. When I bought it, I added weatherstripping around the top door and the upper, front door (the bottom area isn't used for cigar storage).

As you will see, three Boveda packs keep the front area (long-term storage) right where I want it. That's the Radio Shack hygro in close-up. The upper-shelf is for near-term sticks. I have no humidification in this compartment at all, and, as you can see, it keeps within 1% of the RH of the area below it.

Oh, yeah, looks like I'm going to light up a Don Carlos Presidente, or, GoF Serie 2010 later today.


----------



## Metallifan33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Doc Rock said:


> Here are some shots of my humidor which I have had almost 10 years. When I bought it, I added weatherstripping around the top door and the upper, front door (the bottom area isn't used for cigar storage).
> 
> As you will see, three Boveda packs keep the front area (long-term storage) right where I want it. That's the Radio Shack hygro in close-up. The upper-shelf is for near-term sticks. I have no humidification in this compartment at all, and, as you can see, it keeps within 1% of the RH of the area below it.
> 
> Oh, yeah, looks like I'm going to light up a Don Carlos Presidente, or, GoF Serie 2010 later today.


This is a pretty sweet setup!


----------

